# هل يجوز للمرأة التعميد ؟



## be believer (24 فبراير 2012)

*هل يجوز للمرأة أن تقوم بتعميد الفتيات اللواتي يقبلن على الإيمان المسيحي ؟*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

سؤال جميل...
متابعه الاجابه ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

بالطبع لا
فالمعموديه هي طقس وسر مقدس ضمن طقوس واسرار الكنيسه
اي يجيب ان يكون الكاهن هو المعمد

ولكن يسمح للمرأة ان تتواجد وتساعد تلك الفتاه

للتوضيح
الفتاه تدخل حجره المعموديه ومعاها زيها الابيض الذي سترتديه
وهو تونيه شماس او جلباب ابيض 
ومعها سيده اخره تساعدها في النزول الي جرن المعموديه
وبعد ذلك يأتي الاب الكاهن ويكمل طقس المعموديه
ويخرج خارج الحجرة
حتي ترتدي الفتاه زي اخر 
ويعود لتكلمه الطقس واجحاد الشيطان
وبعد ذلك يكمل الطقس داخل الكنيسه مع الالحان الفرحي


----------



## be believer (24 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بالطبع لا
> فالمعموديه هي طقس وسر مقدس ضمن طقوس واسرار الكنيسه
> اي يجيب ان يكون الكاهن هو المعمد
> 
> ...



*إجابتك هذه موثوقة أختي الكريمة ؟ هل يمكن الوثوق بها كليا أم أنه مجرد رأي تبدينه اعتمادا على طريقة تفكير معينة تنتهجينها ؟*​


----------



## be believer (24 فبراير 2012)

> هو تونيه شماس او جلباب ابيض


*ما معنى ( تونيه شماس ) و ( جلباب ) ؟؟


*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

معلش سؤال عشان اعرف اجاوبك

هو انت مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## be believer (24 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> معلش سؤال عشان اعرف اجاوبك
> 
> هو انت مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*طبعا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

طبعا ازاي يا اخي 


ومش عارف يعني ايه تونيه شماس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## be believer (24 فبراير 2012)

> طبعا ازاي يا اخي


*يعني حضرتك مش مصدقة اني مسيحي ؟

*


> تونيه شماس


*كلمة ( شماس ) بالتأكيد أعرف معناها , أما كلمة ( تونيه ) فلا أعرف ما معناها , هي كلمة عامية مصرية وأنا لا أعرفها , رجاء اكتبي مرادفها بالفصحى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

مش موضوع مصدقه او لا يا اخي الغالي

بس اصلها معروفه الا لو حضرتك مش مصري

علي العموم
التوينه هو زي الشماس في القداس


----------



## be believer (24 فبراير 2012)

> بس اصلها معروفه *الا لو* حضرتك مش مصري


*إلا لو 
...
هل يوجد ما يؤيد إجابتك الأولى من الكتاب المقدس أم إجابتك تعتند على التقليد بالطقوس الكنسية؟
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *إلا لو
> ...
> هل يوجد ما يؤيد إجابتك الأولى من الكتاب المقدس أم إجابتك تعتند على التقليد بالطقوس الكنسية؟
> *​




هو تقليد كنسي يا اخي


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ اندر تيكر انت مسيحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استاذ اندر تيكر انت مسيحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*أيوا يا أستاذي  ..

وأنا مشترك معاكم بدورة اللاهوت الدفاعي بنعمة الله 
*​


----------



## emad62 (25 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *إلا لو *
> 
> *...*
> *هل يوجد ما يؤيد إجابتك الأولى من الكتاب المقدس أم إجابتك تعتند على التقليد بالطقوس الكنسية؟*​


 

*وما الفرق بين التقيليد والكتاب المقدس*
*اليس التقليد الطقسى ماخؤذ من الكتاب المقدس*

*اليست صلوات القداس كلها من الكتاب المقدس*​


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2012)

emad62 قال:


> *وما الفرق بين التقيليد والكتاب المقدس*
> *اليس التقليد الطقسى ماخؤذ من الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *اليست صلوات القداس كلها من الكتاب المقدس*​



*مش دايماً ...

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا للمجيب


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*متــــــــــابع *


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *وما الفرق بين التقيليد والكتاب المقدس*


*الكتاب المقدس هو جزء من التقليد الذي تسلمناه من الرسل و الآباء الأوائل , وليس كله .

*


> *اليس التقليد الطقسى ماخؤذ من الكتاب المقدس*


*لا

*


> *اليست صلوات القداس كلها من الكتاب المقدس*


*لا*


----------



## The Eagle (25 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *هل يجوز للمرأة أن تقوم بتعميد الفتيات اللواتي يقبلن على الإيمان المسيحي ؟*​


 
*لا يجوز .... فسر الكهنوت هو للرجال فقط ... وهذا ليس تحيز ذكوري بل هو كما قال الكتاب أن الرجل رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح يسوع رأس الكنيسة *
*هذا هي الأجابة المختصرة ... وكما تسلمناها ...*


----------



## The Eagle (25 فبراير 2012)

emad62 قال:


> *وما الفرق بين التقيليد والكتاب المقدس*
> *اليس التقليد الطقسى ماخؤذ من الكتاب المقدس*​
> 
> *اليست صلوات القداس كلها من الكتاب المقدس*​


 
*الطقس في معناه الحرفي هو التنظيم والترتيب ... وهو يسهل عمليه العبادة والتواصل مع الله*
*لأن إلهنا إله ترتيب ونظام ....*
*فالطقس نظام وضعي ... وضعه أباء الكنيسة علي مر التاريخ ومنه -كأساسيات- وضعه الرب بنفسه في مرحلة تأسيس الكنيسة الأولي*

*والتقليد .... هو ما يتم تسليمه علي مر العصور من يد ليد .... سؤاء بشكل كتابي أو شفهي*

*والكتاب المقدس هو الدستور الحي وهو الصخرة التي نبني عليها حياتنا*


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2012)

*الإجابة يا صديقي لن تجدها في الانجيل ، لأن الإنجيل صامت بخصوص هذه النقطة ، ولذلك ستجد إجابات مختلفة ...

هناك مواضيع كثيرة تركها الوحي ، حتى لا يجعلنا أسرى للنص ، ونصل لمرحلة يكون النص مُلزم وتموت الخدمة ... مثلاً ماذا لو لم يكن هناك كاهن ولا ذكر ، فمن سيُعمّد؟

أنتَ مثلاً عندما تسأل أحد الأشخاص: هل يجوز القتل؟ ستكون الإجابة بكل تأكيد نعم ، ولكن إجابة على بعض من الأسئلة مثل المعمودية ، لن تجد إجابات واضحة ...

لذلك أعتقد أن هذا السؤال قد يكون مستغرب اليوم ، ولكن بعد عشرين عام إن لم يأتي الرب سيكون عادي جداً ... 
*


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *الإجابة يا صديقي لن تجدها في الانجيل ، لأن الإنجيل صامت بخصوص هذه النقطة ، ولذلك ستجد إجابات مختلفة ...
> 
> هناك مواضيع كثيرة تركها الوحي ، حتى لا يجعلنا أسرى للنص ، ونصل لمرحلة يكون النص مُلزم وتموت الخدمة ... مثلاً ماذا لو لم يكن هناك كاهن ولا ذكر ، فمن سيُعمّد؟
> 
> ...



 تأكيد نعم = بكل تأكيد لا 


تصحيح ...


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لإجابتك أخ مي تو ,,
ولكن 


> *أنتَ مثلاً عندما تسأل أحد الأشخاص: هل يجوز القتل؟ ستكون الإجابة بكل تأكيد نعم *





تعليقك دا لا يصح أبدا





إلا 

إذا كنت في ( شيكاغو ):t33:


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2012)

*لا ما انا عملت تصحيح  *


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *لا ما انا عملت تصحيح  *


أعتذر ..
ولكن تصحيحك طُرح في أثناء كتابتي لردي الأخير ( قبل هذا )


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> أعتذر ..
> ولكن تصحيحك طُرح في أثناء كتابتي لردي الأخير ( قبل هذا )



مش مشكلة ... بس ممكن نلاقي فتوى نجيز فيها القتل الحلال :smil7:

god bless america


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*



أنتَ مثلاً عندما تسأل أحد الأشخاص: هل يجوز القتل؟ ستكون الإجابة بكل تأكيد نعم ، ولكن إجابة على بعض من الأسئلة مثل المعمودية ، لن تجد إجابات واضحة
 ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

الا يعتمد هذا على الشخص الذي توجه لة السؤال ؟ *


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> مش مشكلة ... بس ممكن نلاقي فتوى نجيز فيها القتل الحلال


بس دي مش عندنا 




> god bless america


Amin


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> الا يعتمد هذا على الشخص الذي توجه لة السؤال ؟ *



*إن كنت تقصد الإجابة نعم ، أعتذر ، فكنت أقصد بكل تأكيد لا ... 

ولكن لا ، هناك نصوص واضحة لا تقبل التأويل: لا تقتل ... هذه وصية واضحة أعطاها المسيح عُمُق جديد وهو لا تقول يا أحمق ولا يا رقا ...
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *هل يجوز للمرأة أن تقوم بتعميد الفتيات اللواتي يقبلن على الإيمان المسيحي ؟*​





The Undertaker قال:


> *إجابتك هذه موثوقة أختي الكريمة ؟ هل يمكن الوثوق بها كليا أم أنه مجرد رأي تبدينه اعتمادا على طريقة تفكير معينة تنتهجينها ؟*​





The Undertaker قال:


> *ما معنى ( تونيه شماس ) و ( جلباب ) ؟؟
> 
> 
> *​





The Undertaker قال:


> *يعني حضرتك مش مصدقة اني مسيحي ؟
> 
> *
> *كلمة ( شماس ) بالتأكيد أعرف معناها , أما كلمة ( تونيه ) فلا أعرف ما معناها , هي كلمة عامية مصرية وأنا لا أعرفها , رجاء اكتبي مرادفها بالفصحى*​





The Undertaker قال:


> *إلا لو
> ...
> هل يوجد ما يؤيد إجابتك الأولى من الكتاب المقدس أم إجابتك تعتند على التقليد بالطقوس الكنسية؟
> *​





The Undertaker قال:


> *أيوا يا أستاذي  ..
> 
> وأنا مشترك معاكم بدورة اللاهوت الدفاعي بنعمة الله
> *​





The Undertaker قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس هو جزء من التقليد الذي تسلمناه من الرسل و الآباء الأوائل , وليس كله .
> 
> *
> *لا
> ...





The Undertaker قال:


> بس دي مش عندنا
> 
> 
> Amin



*واضح من السؤال والأجابات أن السائل غير مسيحى ... فأنه يسأل فى بديهيات يعرفها أى إنسان مسيحى ....
http://vb.kuwait777.com/showthread.php?p=2724630*


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *واضح من السؤال والأجابات أن السائل غير مسيحى .....*


يا ريت حضرتك تحتفظ باستنتاجك لنفسك عشان استنتاجك خاطئ ,,
وأنا مبهمنيش كلامك , لكن لا تحكم ع الناس بالظاهر 
فالمسيح قال " لا تحكموا حسب الظاهر , بل احكموا بالعدل "




> * فأنه يسأل فى بديهيات يعرفها أى إنسان مسيحى ....
> *


وعشان كدا , عضوين مسيحيين سجلوا متابعة ليتابعوا الإجابة على هالسؤال البديهي دا  !!


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *http://vb.kuwait777.com/showthread.php?p=2724630*


هو مين دا ( ذا أندرتيكر ) يلي بالرابط دا ؟ ههههههههه
حد قلك أنو الأندرتيكر حصريا لحضرة جنابي  ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

*أولا معروف أن المسيحيين بيردوا بأدب
ثانيا أنت من أى كنيسة ومن هو أب أعترافك ؟؟؟
ثالثا: مفيش مسيحى من مملكة الظلام
*


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *أولا معروف أن المسيحيين بيردوا بأدب*


وأنا مؤدب جدا 
بس آسف جدا عشان ردك أثار استغرابي بشدة ..
يعني حضرتك تخيل أنو يجي عضو من الأعضاء و يشكك بإيمانك المسيحي , حيكون إيه ردة فعلك ؟
وأنا بعتذر إذا أسأت في كلامي  بس مش من حقك يا أستاذي أنك تشكك بإيماني المسيحي و تسيء لسمعتي بالموقع قبل ما تتأكد من إيماني , صحيح أستاذي ؟؟




> *ثانيا أنت من أى كنيسة ومن هو أب أعترافك ؟؟؟*


راسلني ع الخاص لو سمحت عشان أجيبك


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *ثالثا: مفيش مسيحى من مملكة الظلام*


دا مصطلح عشان يتناسب مع اسم الأندرتيكر , وبعدين دا حرية شخصية ..


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

*وع فكرة .. مفيش مسيحي يظن السوء عشان الكتاب المقدس قال :" لا تظنوا السوء " *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *وع فكرة .. مفيش مسيحي يظن السوء عشان الكتاب المقدس قال :" لا تظنوا السوء " *​



*وطالبنا الكتاب أيضا أن نمتحن الأرواح
المشكله حسب ما جاء فى رسالتك الخاصة أنك من كنيسة كاثوليكية سريانية ولا تعرف من يقوم بالعماد ... هل لديكم نساء يقمن بأعمال الكهنوت؟؟؟

على العموم الأجابة وصلتك .... وسيتم أغلاق الموضوع*


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *وطالبنا الكتاب أيضا أن نمتحن الأرواح*


نمتحن الأرواح وليس نكذب الأرواح !


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *المشكله حسب ما جاء فى رسالتك الخاصة أنك من كنيسة كاثوليكية سريانية ولا تعرف من يقوم بالعماد .*


من قال لك ذلك ؟
شيء بديهي أن كل إنسان مسيحي يعرف من يقوم بالعماد !
لكن أنا أسأل بناء على سؤال صديقي فهو يسأل هل يجوز للمرأة أن تتعمد من امرأة أخرى في حال كانت ترغب بقيام أنثى بالتعميد  ! هذا سؤالي فقط لا أكثر


----------



## be believer (25 فبراير 2012)

> *على العموم الأجابة وصلتك *


نعم بالتأكيد وأنا اكتفيت بردود الأخت نيفينا , ولكن حضرتك من عقبت على أسئلتي و اتهمتني بالتكذيب !


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2012)

بما ان الإجابة وصلت والموضوع دخل في طريق غير مرغوب به، نغلقه ونكتفي.
سلام المسيح


----------

